# Hydor 7.5w Slim Heater for Bettas



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Since Saturday I have placed the Hydor 7.5w Slim Heater for Bettas in my 2.5 minibow. So far the temperature has been between the 79-82 degree mark. Is that a good temperature?? The guy at petco told me this was the best heater for the size tank i have and afterwards i saw the reviews but so far Renji seems to be adjusting fine to it. I guess I'll keep up with updates. Just wanted to share about this heater since I mostly read about it on amazon and haven't seen much about it here.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Had it. It stopped working within a week an went back to the store for a adjustable hydor 25w


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Depends on the size of your bowl. If you have room for the Hydro 25w which is adjustable, I would go with that.

I have a 4 gal, and was going to go with the Aqueon Mini 10 watt. But I read that it fluctuates too much. So I got the Aqueon 50 watt adjustable. My tank has been holding steady at 81 to 82 degrees all day in my work office.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank, so i have to consider space. For right now its been maintaining at 79-82 degrees. By Saturday it'll be a week so I guess thats when i'll see if it was worth it or not. 

Stay tuned for updates...in the meantime thank you for replying


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

The hydor 25w is very small


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the 15w version of the Hydor Slim in a 2.5g and it keeps the temp within the same range. So far, it does the job.

I tried out the 7.5w one and the 8w Marina Mini Heater and both didn't do much for warming up the 2.5g. Then again, it's also pretty cold here still and I am the kind of guy who does not like to put on the heat or have it too warm (I usually walk around my place in shorts and a tank top) so the general temp inside can get pretty low.

I do plan on keeping both the 7.5w and 8w heaters though, because they do a good job with heating up a small bowl if I ever need a hospital/quarantine tank. 

Later on in the spring/summer I definitely want to look into getting an adjustable heater, especially since some pretty highly-rated ones are very affordable on Amazon and whatnot.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

heres an update. after more than a week my heater is still working fine. He seems to be responding well to the new temperature. As the weather starts changing I'll see how it affects, since my room does get very warm in the summer. 

I will be keeping the the Hydor 25W as a backup idea if anything is to happen to the slim heater. Thanks again


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Another update: 4 weeks in and its still working. Its maintaining the tank at 80 degrees, and Renji has been pretty happy about it.


----------

